# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  اطلب اي كتاب او تقارير مختبر لطلاب هندسة الاتصالات

## anas_shbeeb

اطلب اي كتاب او تقارير مختبرات لطلاب الاتصالات و انشالله بندحبرها

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكراً انوس انا طالب هندسة اتصالات سنة اولى يا ريت اذا بتقدر تساعدني يا نشمي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لوسمحتم اذا بتقدروا تقارير الديجيتال

----------


## anas_shbeeb

تفضلي انسة مها و هاي تقارير الديجيتال

----------


## Memo

اذا بتقدر تساعدني في حلول لمادة السيركت

الله يخليك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هذه حلول السريكت

----------


## Memo

وين حلول السيركت مو موجود

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

انا طالب اتصالات.. يا ريت لو عندك كتاب كهرومغناطيسية 2 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اخوي محمد اسم الكتاب و المؤلف عشان اقدر اساعدك و انشالله بتدبر

----------


## Memo

بدي حلول السيركت اذا ما فيها غلبة

 :Bl (14):

----------


## mosa

ana badi ktab circuits and ktab diff   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Cry2:   :Icon15:   :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ana badi ktab circuits and ktab diff   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


تفضل أخي العزيز ...

أتمنى أن تكون المادة المطلوبة ...

----------


## mosa

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  
trawneh

----------


## mosa

ktab differintial

----------


## mosa

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## الاء

مرحباا

انا بدي تقارير دوائر كهربائه 2
والكترونات 2   اذا ممكن وشكرا كتير الك

----------


## mosa

انا بدي تقاريررررررررررررررررر   lab digital   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]و هاي تقارير الديجيتل اخوي موسى

----------


## khaldun904

بس لو سمحت ممكن تكمل التقارير لانه مش موجودات  مثل تجربة 1   للتصميم الرقمي وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]العفو اخوي خلدون بس على خطتنا هاي كل التقارير و هاد اللي موجود عندي مع الاسف

----------


## الاء

<![if !ie]>
طيب وين التقارير الي طلبتها انا
<![endif]>

----------


## khaldun904

ما في مشكلة  أخ أنس ......     ممكن توفرلي تقارير مختبر فيزياء 1  وبقدر الاقي عندك حلول للDiffrerential Equation  وشكرا الك

----------


## Ahmed

من فضلك بدي كتاب سيركت

----------


## anas_shbeeb

> <![if !ie]>
> طيب وين التقارير الي طلبتها انا
> <![endif]>




[align=center][/align]انا اسف يا الاء بس مالقيتلك الا مختبر الاليكترونيات

----------


## anas_shbeeb

> ما في مشكلة  أخ أنس ......     ممكن توفرلي تقارير مختبر فيزياء 1  وبقدر الاقي عندك حلول للDiffrerential Equation  وشكرا الك



و هاي مختبرات الفيزياء و بالنسبة للDiffما كانت معنا بالخطة اعذرني

----------


## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا منك احضار تقارير مختبر الكترونيات1 ومختبر دوائر كهربائيه2 واكون شاكر الك.

----------


## الاء

> [align=center][/align]انا اسف يا الاء بس مالقيتلك الا مختبر الاليكترونيات





شكرااا كتيررر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مرحبا لو سمحت تقارير مختبر إلكترونيات 1

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لو كان أول تجربة بمختبر الالكترونيات 1 بس مش مشكلة لأني مطرلها كثير وهي the diode

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لو موجودة التجربة الأولة فقط هسة على شان بدي بكرة أسلمها وهي the diode

----------


## BeisaN

تقارير لاب الالكترونيات 1

----------


## hanan

لو سمحتم تقارير مختبر الكترونيات 2 ضروري]]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لو سمحتم تقارير مختبر الكترونيات 2 ضروري]]


انا طالب تكييف :Icon31: 

يا ريت لو بقدر اساعدك :Icon31: 

اعذريني أختي :Icon31: 

اهلاً فيكي بالمنتدى :Icon31:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

و هاي تقارير الاليكترونيات 2 تكرمي ست حنان

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## sami hyypia

ممكن طلب تقرير على /  level crossing rate  and average fade duration

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية انا طالب تكنولوجيا حاسوب دبلوم بالكلية بدي اي كتاب عشان الفرمته للكمبيوتر ضروري  بالعربي .

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اخوي هاد رابط تعليم الفورمات[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]
http://www.boosla.com/showArticle.php?Sec=OS&id=29

----------


## amr-messi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد الله الفلسطيني

بوركت على هذا المجهود

----------


## because of me

شكرا
^.^

----------


## heshamali

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد ساع

:Eh S(20):

----------


## محمد ساع

:Icon9:

----------


## mahmoud21989

مشكور :Gbiggrin:

----------


## سوسنه

أنس يا ريت كتاب شبكات الحاسوب رجاءا

----------


## ندى الربيع

ضروري جدا, أريد دليل المعلم للغة الإنجليزية للصف التاسع

----------


## عدي1234

goodالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

